# Post TT cough



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

I am a little more than 2 weeks post op from my TT and I have been struggling with a pretty nasty cough. Has anyone else had this problem? How did you remedy it?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I felt like I couldn't clear my throat...sort of like a post-nasal drip that won't go away. After about a month, it just stopped. I admit I was a little hesitant to really cough hard, so that might have been part of the issue.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

The day after my TT, I started coughing. Thought it was just because, but by Monday, it didn't go away, so I caved and went to the doc (it hurt to cough that close to TT lol). Ended up being bronchitis. Thought I kicked it, and it came back about 2 weeks after TT. Doc ended up giving me something he prescribes pneumonia patients, and I finally kicked it for good. 
I'd honestly make an appt with your pcp. I saw somewhere online (can't remember where, sorry) that bronchitis and pneumonia are side effects of certain anesthesias. I'm not trying to scare you, or anything, just sharing what I found. My TT was my 3rd time under anesthesia, but it led to my first EVER bronchitis diagnosis.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

teri2280 said:


> The day after my TT, I started coughing. Thought it was just because, but by Monday, it didn't go away, so I caved and went to the doc (it hurt to cough that close to TT lol). Ended up being bronchitis. Thought I kicked it, and it came back about 2 weeks after TT. Doc ended up giving me something he prescribes pneumonia patients, and I finally kicked it for good.
> I'd honestly make an appt with your pcp. I saw somewhere online (can't remember where, sorry) that bronchitis and pneumonia are side effects of certain anesthesias. I'm not trying to scare you, or anything, just sharing what I found. My TT was my 3rd time under anesthesia, but it led to my first EVER bronchitis diagnosis.


Sometimes intubatation and General anesthetic can cause that.


----------



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm 2 1/2 weeks post TT and the mucus has always been there, but this cough has gotten bad since last week. I will call my dr and see what's up.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

interpret77 said:


> I'm 2 1/2 weeks post TT and the mucus has always been there, but this cough has gotten bad since last week. I will call my dr and see what's up.


I think that is an excellent idea and do let us know what the doc has to say. What a life! To have a TT and a cough too is just the worst!


----------



## jshep (Apr 13, 2012)

Andros said:


> I think that is an excellent idea and do let us know what the doc has to say. What a life! To have a TT and a cough too is just the worst!


Sneezing hurts too... I'm about two weeks post TT and I am allergic to everything blooming right now... if I sneeze and my head jerks forward, ouch! squishes my neck and dang, that's the only time my neck has REALLY hurt badly since surgery. If I remember in time, I'll hold my head when I sneeze so I can't jerk it... but sometimes I just don't think of it in time.

Interpret - hope your doctor can help you get rid of this cough! I know it's gotta hurt like something else to cough that much just after a TT. :hugs:


----------

